# L-Glutamine vs Glutamine Peptides



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 22, 2003)

I need a glutamine supplement and I'm looking around and I have heard alot of good things about the Glutamine Peptides... but I see more L-Glutamine on the market... 

Which should I look for and do your guys' recommended dosages vary between the two?

Maybe a better question is what Glutamine supplement do you recommend... (i kind of picture powder or pills, something I can buy that will last a while...)


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 23, 2003)

either this is a good question... or a really dumb one... cuz I'm not gettin any love...


----------



## maze (Oct 24, 2003)

Peptides are best because they absorb better, and you can stack them with other sups like creatine, whey, etc.

L-Glutamine powder is not well absorbed when mixed with other substances, including simple juices or dextrose.

Personally I take the powder form with just water, it is cheaper ($20-$23) for a kilo.


----------



## TheDude (Oct 26, 2003)

After doing a bunch of experimenting with various types of glutamine, my current favorite is Syntrax's "GluFM".

It is L-glutamine, but is natural (fermented) instead of synthetic.  It therefore has no odor or taste, and is a very fine powdery substance that dissolves easily in water.  It's also the least expensive glutamine.

Since it is not peptides, you need to take it separate from food, protein, or creatine.  A good time is right before bed, which is when glutamine is clinically proven to increase GH release by 400%.   I also take it first thing in the morning.

I also have glutamine peptides to mix with protein in my post-workout shake.


----------

